# Ajuda La Cross Tecnology 2357



## ct1gnd (31 Jan 2015 às 16:00)

Tenho 2 estações destas, porem os sensores exteriores da temperatura e humidade avariaram.
Alguém tem ideia de onde posso mandar vir. De preferência Portugal.


----------

